# Draining My Fresh Water Tank...



## burleson (Jun 14, 2007)

I try each and every trip, with the same result...
I pull the plugs on both of the drains, hoping to drain the water and not have to tow the remaining weight, only to find that nothing flows. The only way I can get water to drain is to turn the pump on. And, since I can't get it to empty, I have some "stale" water to deal with each week. 
Any thoughts, suggestions, etc.? Anybody have this same experience?
Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

If you are opening the low point drains, then no the water tank will not drain. There is a drain valve at the bottom of the fresh water tank. It should have a valve that you turn to drain the water and it drains very slow.....

Gary


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

X2


----------



## burleson (Jun 14, 2007)

I'll have to get back under there, and inspect. The only thing I saw coming out from the underbelly were the 2 drains. I'll let you know what I find... (hopefully another drain with a valve).
Thanks.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

burleson said:


> I'll have to get back under there, and inspect. The only thing I saw coming out from the underbelly were the 2 drains. I'll let you know what I find... (hopefully another drain with a valve).
> Thanks.


Look directly under the fresh water tank. You can locate the tank by where the fill is. In the middle of the underbelly there (Very difficult to reach) you should see a small petcock protruding through the underbelly - that is the drain for the fresh water tank. The caps you are taking off are the low point drains (supposed low points) to allow draining the water lines.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

burleson said:


> I'll have to get back under there, and inspect. The only thing I saw coming out from the underbelly were the 2 drains. I'll let you know what I find... (hopefully another drain with a valve).
> Thanks.


On mine, the drain barely sticks through the belly. It is nearly centered in the fresh water tank.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Also, they do not all have a petcock. On mine, the drain lines are all just screw off caps.
I wish I had a valve!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Fire44 said:


> If you are opening the low point drains, then no the water tank will not drain. There is a drain valve at the bottom of the fresh water tank. It should have a valve that you turn to drain the water and it drains very slow.....
> 
> Gary


X3... petcock or screw cap below the water hookup and inboard a few feet.


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

On my 26RS, the fresh water tank drain is just behind the rear axle on the street side about 1 foot in from the rear wheel.


----------



## Kamm (Apr 27, 2007)

My 26 has 2 screw type caps aft of the rear axle (I assmume one is the fresh water drain, the other low point drain?) and one before the front axle under the water heater (?). 
With winter fast approaching, will the front drain empty the hot water tank? What do I do with the tank bypass valves at the tank?
Thanks


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

Kamm said:


> My 26 has 2 screw type caps aft of the rear axle (I assmume one is the fresh water drain, the other low point drain?) and one before the front axle under the water heater (?).
> With winter fast approaching, will the front drain empty the hot water tank? What do I do with the tank bypass valves at the tank?
> Thanks


I believe that the hot water tank drains only at the tank itself, when you unscrew the cap that is part of the water heater.
the two screw caps that are located together are the low point draines, one for cold water pipes, the other for hot water pipes. The third drain is probably the frest drain....and hard to get to.

Bob


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Yes, unscrew the plug on the water heater to drain. Switch the plumbing inside to bypass the heater, and then winterize with the pink stuff (some also just use air... not sure how I feel about that...)


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Don't forget to open a faucet to break the vacuum. This lets air into the system and water out. The two drains in the back are hot and cold low point drains. The tank drain is under the fresh water holding tank and the drain for the water heater is on the heater at the lower left (white plug). James


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Sayonara said:


> If you are opening the low point drains, then no the water tank will not drain. There is a drain valve at the bottom of the fresh water tank. It should have a valve that you turn to drain the water and it drains very slow.....
> 
> Gary


X3... petcock or screw cap below the water hookup and inboard a few feet.
[/quote]

That drain valve is just far enough underneath that you have to get down on your back and scoot partway under to open or close the valve. That isn't bad on a dry driveway, but there are many less desirable places that will eventually offer opportunities. That's why we bring our kids camping! (I gotta do that remote drain line mod!) But that valve only drains your fresh water tank and the suction line to the pump. The rest of the water system must be drained at the low point drain lines - one for hot and one for cold. They should be sticking down, side by side. Open up all hot and cold faucets inside to make sure that all the water drains and/or eventually evaporates.

The hot water heater will only drain completely when you pull the drain plug. If you open the pop-off valve, too, you not only drain the heater faster, but you exercise that valve mechanism, which will prevent mineral buildup that eventually ruins the valve. (Depends on your water sources - lots of lime is not good.) And draining the water heater and water lines between trips is a good thing, so you don't get a sediment buildup in the freshwater tank, the lines, and the heater.

On another note - I pour a quart of water down the drain traps every few weeks, also (kitchen sink, bathroom sink, and tub). I don't want the tanks venting into the living area when the traps dry up. I also make sure that there's water in the toilet bowl, too, to keep the rubber seal from drying out.

Just my $.02.

Mike


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Also, they do not all have a petcock. On mine, the drain lines are all just screw off caps.
> I wish I had a valve!
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


I have a petcock on the water tank, but will be adding one to each of my low point drains very soon.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

We have been under the OB more than once, but have not to date seen any low point drains. We had them on the popup, but the fresh water drain is the Only drain we have seen under ours. Does anyone with an '03 25rss have info on where we might look.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

We have a 2003 25rss and the low point drains are by the bumper on the left side. About 12" from the left side and 4" in from the bumper. You may have to look into the underbelly. If you need I can post a picture tomorrow. James


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

GarethsDad said:


> We have a 2003 25rss and the low point drains are by the bumper on the left side. About 12" from the left side and 4" in from the bumper. You may have to look into the underbelly. If you need I can post a picture tomorrow. James


Picture would be good....


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

GarethsDad said:


> Don't forget to open a faucet to break the vacuum. This lets air into the system and water out. The two drains in the back are hot and cold low point drains. The tank drain is under the fresh water holding tank and the drain for the water heater is on the heater at the lower left (white plug). James


Exactly. The water won't drain (from the lines) if you don't vent the system by opening up the faucets. Kinda like putting a straw in your drink then plugging the top with your finger. All the other advice is correct for locating and draining the fresh water tank. It's already vented so you only need to open the drain and let it fall.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Pictures here http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=7837 . James


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Will look tomorrow, but ours must be inside the underbelly. I have been under the OB and haven't seen them before, but now know where to look. Thanks!


----------

